# How much water?



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2002)

A lot of people these days seem to drink excessive amounts of water. What I wonder is whether or not it is really necessary and is it really healthy.

There are many animals on this earth and humans are the only ones that I know of that drink water when they're not thirsty. If it's necessary and/or healthy to drink water when you're not thirsty why are humans the only species that do this?

A horse grazes all day on grass and does not drink water except maybe a couple of times during the entire day. I could go on and on with examples of animals, but I think you get the picture.

So, please tell me why is all of this water necessary and why is it not necessary for any other species other than humans?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2002)

15 people read this and not one comment.


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 29, 2002)

...each animal, human, race, culture, religion, extra-terrestrial...etc..etc..have their own eating habit and traits. Why compare the eating and drinking habits of animals with humans?

Humans exercise to lose unwanted bodyfat and for other health benefits, why don't animals do the same? Is all this weight-lifting really necessary??


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> ...each animal, human, race, culture, religion, extra-terrestrial...etc..etc..have their own eating habit and traits. Why compare the eating and drinking habits of animals with humans?
> 
> Humans exercise to lose unwanted bodyfat and for other health benefits, why don't animals do the same? Is all this weight-lifting really necessary??



Race, culture and religeon are not relevant because no matter which you are you are still human.

Animals do not have to exercise to lose body fat because they spend their lives exercising, whether they're looking for food or building shelter, and they do not get fat.

Animals eat to survive, not out of enjoyment, only humans eat food for pleasure that's why obesity is so prevalent among us.

The reason I am looking at wild animals for comparison is because they do what is _natural_, they are active and they eat food for survival. I figure that nature is correct not humans, so the only way to find out what we *should* be eating and drinking is to look to nature for the answer.

We have strayed so far from nature in this so called civilized world that we are destroying ourselves thru "manmade" products, chemicals, etc. We are shrinking the stomachs of obese people to stop them from eating, we come up with new "diets" on a monthly basis to lose weight. Hmmm, there seems to be a problem here, and maybe if we all try and look back at where we came from we can discover what is truley necessary and healthy.

Does that help you understand my question?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 15 people read this and not one comment.




Didn't we cover this like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

I just lost the biggest fucking reply.  20 minutes of work FUCK!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I just lost the biggest fucking reply.  20 minutes of work FUCK!
> 
> 
> DP




You must remember to ctrl C your work first. That sucks...thought that's what happened


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 29, 2002)

Fuck it was good too....and I'm not going to do it again.....SHIT! 

DP


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Didn't we cover this like 2 weeks ago?



no


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 29, 2002)

you know..the grass outside is starting to look great, I think I'll graze on that for a little bit and start eating a whole fish and chicken, raw, guts and all...if it's natural for animals, must be natural for humans too..

...by the way, I only drink when I'm thirsty.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> no




Yes! We did!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> you know..the grass outside is starting to look great, I think I'll graze on that for a little bit and start eating a whole fish and chicken, raw, guts and all...if it's natural for animals, must be natural for humans too..
> 
> ...by the way, I only drink when I'm thirsty.



great, and while you are out eating the grass try opening your mind.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Eeeewww...don't eat grass


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 29, 2002)

Chill out whatcha yelling for?
Lay back, it's all been done before
And if you could only let it be
You will see

Uh huh, life's like this
that's the way it is
Cause life's like this
that's the way it is

Why you have to go and make things so complicated?

AVRIL LAVIGNE
"Complicated"


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

lmfao!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2002)

are you really laughing your fucking ass off at that w8lifter?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

At how retarded that quote was? Yes, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> are you really laughing your fucking ass off at that w8lifter?



And actually....this is pretty damn funny too


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 29, 2002)

I've heard people mention that drinking large amounts of water is really just gonna make you have to run to the can more often..

But then I've also heard that while our high protein diets are great for developing hard muscular bodies, they can be rough on our kidneys, and the large amounts of water is supposed to help with those kind of issues..

I'm sorry to say I really don't know, and just drink lots because I figure it couldn't hurt. Are w8 and DP really not gonna reply?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> Are w8 and DP really not gonna reply?



they lack any real evidence to refute what I have put fourth!


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> great, and while you are out eating the grass try opening your mind.



lol.

Maybe they just don't feeling like they're repeating themselves.. I just finished reading through the links w8 had posted.. There's some good information there. 

It seems to do different levels of good things and nothing worse than causing a few more trips to the pisser.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2002)

Grass is mostly water...........


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 29, 2002)

Basic Water Requirements for Human Activities: Meeting Basic Needs
http://www.pacinst.org/water_needs.htm

Understanding basic human needs for water is key to ensuring a fair and sustainable supply of this crucial resource. But how much water does a person need? This seemingly simple question actually depends on many variables and cultural practices.



Drinking Water
by Dr. George Grant, www.academyofwellness.com 
http://www.academyofwellness.com/diet_water.htm

Don't obey your thirst!
The bodies "Thirst Reflex" is the last signal of excessive dehydration. By the time you become thirsty, the damage has already been done. Don't wait until you're thirsty! Constantly drink throughout the day! How much water should I drink? The non-active individual needs 1 oz. per pound of bodyweight, per day. For the average American who weighs 160 lbs. that comes to ten 8oz. glasses per day. This is just an average; you'll need to adjust these numbers to your activity level, environment, bodyweight, and diet.
Yours in Wellness,
Dr. George Grant


http://www.reddingtrisport.com/coachroche1.htm

DO NOT RELY ON THIRST AS AN INDICATOR FOR FLUID CONSUMPTION!! By the time you feel thirsty, your body is already in the first stages of dehydration and your athletic performance is effected.

Under normal circumstances, the human body needs about 2-2.5 quarts of water each day to function. Athletes may need up to 3 gallons of fluid depending on the duration of their activity and the amount they sweat.

Hard to Swallow: Do You Really Need Eight Glasses of Water Every Day? 
For years we've been admonished to chug eight glasses of water a day--for our skin, for our weight, for general good health. But--surprise!--experts say that advice might not hold water.

More???..http://www.flp-aloevera.co.uk/water_benefits.htm

http://www.mercola.com/2002/jul/20/water.htm

Although water is the best liquid you can drink, and I recommend drinking only water, you can overdo it. There is a difference between optimizing and overdoing. As this study shows, drinking too much water can decrease the sodium in your blood to extremely dangerous levels.
Depending on your size, a body can process slightly more than a glass of water per hour. Keep a water bottle with you during the day to confirm precisely how much water you have consumed. The general rule is one quart of water for every fifty pounds of body weight. Drinking enough water is one of the most simple, basic, and important health steps you can take.




http://www.mercola.com/nutritionplan/beginner_beverages.htm

Let's start with the most important element of your diet: Water! Water makes up more than 70 percent of your body's tissues and plays a role in nearly every body function from regulating temperature and cushioning joints to bringing oxygen to the cells and removing waste from the body. Therefore, it's vital to pay attention to what you drink. 
Lesson 1: Drink 1 quart of water for every 50 pounds of body weight per day.
Drinking enough water is one of the most simple, basic, and important health steps you can take.
Your body needs 1 quart of water per 50 pounds of body weight to function at an optimal level. If you normally don't drink enough water, you'll have to build up your water intake gradually to prevent running to the bathroom every few minutes. 
Your bladder will adjust to this level after a short period of time, and you can keep increasing your water intake until you reach optimal levels. Try increasing your intake on this schedule:
 Week 1: Drink 1 quart of water per day. 
 Week 2: Drink 1.5 quarts of water per day. 
 Week 3: Drink 2 quarts of water per day. 
 Week 4: Drink 2.5 quarts of water per day. 
 Week 5: Success! 3 quarts of water per day (adjust according to your weight). 
If you drink the recommended amount of water, you can easily avoid dehydration, which can have profound effects on your health. Dehydration can cause:
 Fatigue 
 Dry skin 
 Headaches 
 Constipation


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah...are w8 and DP really not gonna answer this? Maybe they have nothing to refute what's been put forth..........Hmmm, _maybe_ they've already covered this....*maybe* ya'll should read the link I posted!  lol


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2002)

I have read it.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 29, 2002)

I can see the comparison between animals and animals I mean humans, but we separated from then a verrrrrrrryy long time ago so I???m thinking we must be doing something right, maybe if you cooked a lions meat and gave it water ever 2 hours it would grow a second head or something.  But seriously how many species have a life span of  70+, not many right. Maybe they don???t last that long b/c they don???t have the knowledge we have, cook food, its good to drink lots of water so on.   Just my though.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2002)

there are many animals with a long life span, but either way there is a big difference in the wild it's called "survival of the fittest".

Should humans even be eating meat? Everything about our anatomy says that we should be vegetarians.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 29, 2002)

I guess we are the ???fittest??? b/c we all live in the same world and no animal have taken over us. The way I see it is that animals should do more like we do, and not us trying to be like them. I guess we are the ultimate ???animal???


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2002)

you missed my point, the reason that many species have shorter life spans is because of "survival of the fittest". If a animal gets weak, he will die.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah I get your point. For these there is no one right answer. All we can do is take a guess. 
But you know how many thousands of species are out there. Without taking the ???survival of the fittest??? thing on hand, how many of those species actually last 70+ that die of old age? The only one I know of that have a much bigger life span the humans are the turtles. I???m sure there much be more I just don???t know them.


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 29, 2002)

Different animals are just genetically pre-determined to have a life-span within a certain range. Ours happens to be longer than most, but there are plenty of speices that last longer than we do. And as for the whole "survival of the fittest" idea, when we get weak and sick, we die too. We're no different from any other animal.

The vegetarian argument confused me though Prince. If we were "meant" to be veggie eaters, why would we be able to digest meat? And why would we depend on the the things it gives us?

And how does this all tie back to how much water we should be drinking anyway?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> Different animals are just genetically pre-determined to have a life-span within a certain range. Ours happens to be longer than most



So our genetics have changed from the 40???s till now?


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 29, 2002)

No. But medecine has.. they're just better at keeping us alive longer.

And they can do the same for your pet dog or Shammoo over at Sea World.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 30, 2002)

Ohh so then it's not geneticaly determined right?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2002)

We liver longer because of science and medicine, not genetics.

as far as us dying when we get sick & weak, no you go to a hospital, but if you were a wild animal you would get killed either by your own kind, a predator, or simply because you could no longer feed yourself.

Yes, we can digest meat, but try eating it raw like a tiger and let's see how sick you get. Furthermore let's see you eat some meat with out a knife and fork.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> There are many animals on this earth and humans are the only ones that I know of that drink water when they're not thirsty. If it's necessary and/or healthy to drink water when you're not thirsty why are humans the only species that do this?



Because humans know it's healthy.  Animals drink because they are thirtsy.  All of us fitness buffs know that if you are thirtsy, you are probably somewhat dehydrated.  Animals do not know this.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2002)

Do you realize that you're saying humans are smarter than nature?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Do you realize that you're saying humans are smarter than nature?




No, I am saying that we drink water for different reasons.  Sure, all creatures drink water to survive, but humans drink when we are not thirsty because we think it keeps us healthy.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> ...but humans drink when we are not thirsty because we think it keeps us healthy.



exactly my point!  

we think it's healthier, but is it really? or are we just making are kidney's work overtime?

why is it that only humans are afflicted with so many different diseases?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> exactly my point!
> 
> we think it's healthier, but is it really? or are we just making are kidney's work overtime?
> ...



We drink all that water because the experts tell us to.  Humans do all kinds of stupid things to stay healthy.  When was the last time you saw a cow running on a treadmill or taking Xenadrine?  Inevitably, we're all going to die anyway, so why bother?


Don't we catch most of our diseases from animals?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2002)

as I pointed out earlier in this thread, animals do not need to exercise because they spend their lives being active in search for food, building shelter, etc.

we catch most diseases from animals?  NO.

How often does a wild animal get cancer?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> we catch most diseases from animals?  NO.
> 
> How often does a wild animal get cancer?



What about:

Salmonella
Anthrax
AIDS
Lyme Disease
Rabies
Ebola
Malaria
Yellow fever
Typhus
Leprosy

etc etc


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2002)

okay, I was thinking along the lines of cancer.

some nasty bacteria and virusus there, you just helped to strengthen my argument about being vegetarians.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> okay, I was thinking along the lines of cancer.
> 
> some nasty bacteria and virusus there, you just helped to strengthen my argument about being vegetarians.



So you think because humans eat meat, they get all these different viruses and diseases?  I don't think so, personally.  Lots of diseases are caught by insects and animals biting or stinging us.  Also (not to open a can of worms here), but hasn't science shown us that vegetarian humans lack many of the nutrients and vitamins in their diets that meat eaters have?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2002)

I have two questions:
Are you a vegetarian?
How much water do you drink a day?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I have two questions:
> Are you a vegetarian?
> How much water do you drink a day?



No I am not a vegetarian.

I never measured how much water I drink, but I do not drink 8 liters like Dr Pain.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> Yes, we can digest meat, but try eating it raw like a tiger and let's see how sick you get. Furthermore let's see you eat some meat with out a knife and fork.



BTW, animals use the tools which have been given to them by nature, which in the case of humans, is our brains.  Tigers and lions have their teeth and claws, we have our forks and knives (due to our further developed brains).  We have learned that cooking meat can kill bacteria that causes illness (this is part of the "science and medicine" that you mentioned).  

Also, the geek in me has watched enough of The Learning Channel and Discovery Channel to know that all animals that eat raw meat can suffer fatal illness from it.  Unlike animals, humans have learned how to prevent that.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2002)

btw, do not assume that I believe in everything that I am saying, I am mostly just playing devil's advocate here.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 30, 2002)

good points IAB.

the reason that I started these threads about water, milk, etc. Is because I was having these debates with a guy at work and I wanted to see how everyone else would respond to what he said.

I eat meat everyday, drink milk and eat eggs. I take supplements and drink water regulary through out the day.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> I never measured how much water I drink, but I do not drink 8 liters like Dr Pain.




8 litres isn't taken daily (not needed for health or recommended)....it's a "once in a while" thing...sometimes it's a "needed" challenge (for oneself or others on the board) to get that much water...just to re-establish (or establish it in the first place) it as a priority. If you can get 8 litres in a day....you can certainly get 2-4- or even 6...whatever your needs are.


----------

